# Anyone have the A6 C5 Bentley Service Repair Manual DVD-ROM



## thesquadphil (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey all,
I'm considering buying the 'New Audi A6 98-04 Bentley Service Repair Manual DVD-ROM' off ebay.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1247 but wanted to know if anyone has this already and how well worth it it was for them? Before I spend $80 I'd like to know.. because the real book is about the same price. Also, not likely this is living on some torrent site out there is it?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have the A6 C5 Bentley Service Repair Manual DVD-ROM (thesquadphil)*

bentley manuals are well worth every penny if you plan to work on your car. I personally prefer the paper book version .. its much easier to work with. If you get the CD, you will find yourself printing stuff out regularly, unless you have a "beater" computer in your garage. 
As for finding one online, please do not discuss that kind of thing here, as it would be illegal to download copyrighted material without paying the company.


----------



## thesquadphil (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have the A6 C5 Bentley Service Repair Manual DVD-ROM (bhb399mm)*

Cool.. thanks..
I think I'll get it!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have the A6 C5 Bentley Service Repair Manual DVD-ROM (thesquadphil)*

One of the best prices on the net http://www.bimmerzone.com/audimanuals.htm


----------



## thesquadphil (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have the A6 C5 Bentley Service Repair Manual DVD-ROM (GLS-S4)*

That is a great price.. ordering the book right now! I agree.. I would prob end up printing out pages anyway.. 
Thnx guys


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have the A6 C5 Bentley Service Repair Manual DVD-ROM (thesquadphil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thesquadphil* »_That is a great price.. ordering the book right now!...

Next you need the VAG-COM http://www.Ross-Tech.com








Cheers
Massboykie


----------

